# Tolls on A23 yet?



## Ghal

Hi All,
Apologies if this has already been asked.
But does anyone know if there are tolls on the A23 from Guarda to Torres Novas yet?
Thank you.
Ghal


----------



## canoeman

Ghal said:


> Hi All,
> Apologies if this has already been asked.
> But does anyone know if there are tolls on the A23 from Guarda to Torres Novas yet?
> Thank you.
> Ghal


Not yet, when are you useing it?


----------



## Ghal

canoeman said:


> Not yet, when are you useing it?


Not until middle of July.
Do they have a timetable for when they are going to start charging?


----------



## canoeman

Ghal said:


> Not until middle of July.
> Do they have a timetable for when they are going to start charging?


A23 is included with other roads starting April 2011, not certain if it's ontime, but probably by July will be, don't forget if you don't have a Portuguese car you can only use these new SCUT toll roads with a temporary (hired) or a ViaVerde box. 
The easiest and cheapest option is a ViaVerde box even if you only drive to Portugal once a year.


----------



## omostra06

No sign of any work started on the a23 yet, i drove from near torres novas all the way to guarda the other day, no work yet.


----------



## Ghal

canoeman said:


> A23 is included with other roads starting April 2011, not certain if it's ontime, but probably by July will be, don't forget if you don't have a Portuguese car you can only use these new SCUT toll roads with a temporary (hired) or a ViaVerde box.
> The easiest and cheapest option is a ViaVerde box even if you only drive to Portugal once a year.


Thanks for the info Canoeman.

When the tolls do come in I'll definitely consider getting a ViaVerde box, it'll certainly make it easier at the normal toll booths - difficult to get a ticket and pay when you are by yourself in a rhd car.
With regard to the ViaVerde box - do you know if is it tied to a particular car reg no or if you can move it between cars?
The reason for asking is we only bring our car over for longer holidays - if its only a week's break we tend to fly and pick up a hire car at the airport.

Thank you.


----------



## Ghal

omostra06 said:


> No sign of any work started on the a23 yet, i drove from near torres novas all the way to guarda the other day, no work yet.


Thanks Derek,
Here's hoping its delayed as much as possible.


----------



## canoeman

As there are now 2 types of Toll roads in Portugal, you are limited with a UK registered vehicle as to the electronic boxes you can use.
Hire a tempoary device, which can only be used on SCUT toll roads (don't take the prepay loading option, you lose any credit not used on tolls when box returned, there is a D/D option)
or
ViaVerde which can be used on ALL toll roads in Portugal, costs a one off €25.50 with electronic billing.
You can register a UK car to it, payment of tolls is by D/D, it is linked to 1 registration, but registration can be changed online.
There are plans for these Portuguese ViaVerde boxes to be used in all EU states, but not yet. 

Not sure how you go about getting one from UK, with more SCUT roads coming online there seems to be a constant shortage of boxes.


----------



## Ghal

canoeman said:


> As there are now 2 types of Toll roads in Portugal, you are limited with a UK registered vehicle as to the electronic boxes you can use.
> Hire a tempoary device, which can only be used on SCUT toll roads (don't take the prepay loading option, you lose any credit not used on tolls when box returned, there is a D/D option)
> or
> ViaVerde which can be used on ALL toll roads in Portugal, costs a one off €25.50 with electronic billing.
> You can register a UK car to it, payment of tolls is by D/D, it is linked to 1 registration, but registration can be changed online.
> There are plans for these Portuguese ViaVerde boxes to be used in all EU states, but not yet.
> 
> Not sure how you go about getting one from UK, with more SCUT roads coming online there seems to be a constant shortage of boxes.


Thanks Canoeman.
Information gratefully received.
I'll see about picking one up when I'm next over there.
Cheers.


----------



## Ghal

Hi all, 
We are driving from Santander to Lourinha next Monday so wondering if they have started charging tolls on the A23 (Guarda to Torres Novas) yet.
Has anyone driven along the A23 lately?


----------



## robc

Ghal said:


> Hi all,
> We are driving from Santander to Lourinha next Monday so wondering if they have started charging tolls on the A23 (Guarda to Torres Novas) yet.
> Has anyone driven along the A23 lately?


Hi, I drove Santander to Alcobaca and back in June, return journey was 22nd June and the gantries were being worked on.........our Portuguese neighbour said that the SCUT were due to start on the 23rd June.

HTH

Rob


----------



## pandb

Ghal said:


> Hi all,
> We are driving from Santander to Lourinha next Monday so wondering if they have started charging tolls on the A23 (Guarda to Torres Novas) yet.
> Has anyone driven along the A23 lately?


We did just under a week ago and although the gantries are up there is no sign of any life as yet!!


----------



## canoeman

Tolls still *not* operating, but gantries in place.

These are the only SCUT Toll roads operating at present, it's only the SCUT tolls you need to *avoid* or rent, purchase a_ box _or register with the Post Office to use and pay.

thttp://www.estradas.pt/portagenstrocos


----------



## omostra06

gantries are in, but still covered over, so no tolls yet.


----------



## robc

omostra06 said:


> gantries are in, but still covered over, so no tolls yet.


So following on from this.......say I wanted to purchase and fit 2 x DECP boxes to our cars......How would I do this from the UK?

I have a BES Account with Multibanco for the debits/tolls.

Anyone got any ideas how to purchase these.
I would like them fitted in advance of our next trip over if that is possible.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Visit ViaVerde site but you'll probably need to contact them as stupidly there is no information onsite, but it can be done
joining is at
Apoio de Cliente then Adesao

Via Verde


----------



## Ghal

Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## blackirishgirl

Here's a link that although doesn't directly answer your question it's a good resource. ascendi.pt


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Hi, I drove Santander to Alcobaca and back in June, return journey was 22nd June and the gantries were being worked on.........our Portuguese neighbour said that the SCUT were due to start on the 23rd June.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rob



the word is that it is likely to start by mid September. But somehow I can't quiet see that happening. There are not enough devices to go around! 

A23 (Vila Formosa to Torres Novas) has all the gantries in place and ready to go but NO definite date has been announced yet! 

You can actually apply for a Via Verde device via the Via Verde website, but there is a backlog of applications at the moment and a typical shortage of supplies.

I am off to the Via Verde shop in Carregado on Tuesday to have both our devices checked as I think the battery is dead on one (and they can only be replaced by a Via Verde "LOJA" !! A 45km drive just for a battery!!!


----------



## canoeman

Lack of ViaVerde devices won't affect the turn on date, they are just a payment option, but happen to be the most useful as they can be used on *all* toll roads.

If it's the old style box, maybe swop for new, battery life is supposed to be 7 years+ , one of mine 9 years and still going strong.

Why not check your ViaVerde a/c online first, if charges are showing then it might be the system was down when you went through, sometimes D/D needs redoing at multibanco, before an unnecessary drive,


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Lack of ViaVerde devices won't affect the turn on date, they are just a payment option, but happen to be the most useful as they can be used on *all* toll roads.
> 
> If it's the old style box, maybe swop for new, battery life is supposed to be 7 years+ , one of mine 9 years and still going strong.
> 
> Why not check your ViaVerde a/c online first, if charges are showing then it might be the system was down when you went through, sometimes D/D needs redoing at multibanco, before an unnecessary drive,



Thanks for the acvice canoeman but have already done all that! Spokoe to the man at the local portagem (1.5kms) away and he was the one who told me whwat I need to do GRRR


----------



## siobhanwf

It is not just the lack of the Via Verde electronic devices but the ones for the ones for the SCUT tolls only that are in short supple.
The are supposed to be available all Post Offices, Via Verde offices and Motorway service area but as soon as there arrive they are sold. RARE a bit like hens teeth!

NON portuguese matriculated vechicles can now pre-pay using just their Vehicle Registration Number. Owner should be able to do this online at www.CTT.pt. http://portagens.ctt.pt/fectt/wcmservlet/portagens/aderir.html
However you will need to register on the site and of course it is only in Portuguese at the moment!

I will keep an eye on it and try and see if they put an English translation on it.
This can be done online at CTT.pt (you need to register and it is only in Portuguese at the moment).


----------



## canoeman

Think it's more exchange, as far as I know units are sealed, so don't see how they'd replace battery, supposed life is 7 years or 2000 uses per year, think I'd make sure they had a replacement available, unless I was passing, as you say 45kms for a battery


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Think it's more exchange, as far as I know units are sealed, so don't see how they'd replace battery, supposed life is 7 years or 2000 uses per year, think I'd make sure they had a replacement available, unless I was passing, as you say 45kms for a battery


Last time it happened they just replaced the battery. 
The reason you ahve to go to the Loja is that the unit is sealed. Pain in the proverbial


----------



## siobhanwf

Well I have just found all the information on how to deal with foreign registerd cars...but h ow is your portuguese?? 

http://portagens.ctt.pt/fectt/expor...tivo_Temporario_com_Matricula_Estrangeira.pdf


----------



## siobhanwf

Have finally found the area for creating you own account!!

https://www.ctt.pt/fecas/login?serv...nid=DE8582C72F0877ED125D00D79ABFD808.jvm55_10

to create an account don't click on Se ainda não está registado clique aqui as it not operative so click on *Registo* in the top right hand corner


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> the word is that it is likely to start by mid September. But somehow I can't quiet see that happening. There are not enough devices to go around!
> 
> A23 (Vila Formosa to Torres Novas) has all the gantries in place and ready to go but NO definite date has been announced yet!
> 
> You can actually apply for a Via Verde device via the Via Verde website, but there is a backlog of applications at the moment and a typical shortage of supplies.
> 
> I am off to the Via Verde shop in Carregado on Tuesday to have both our devices checked as I think the battery is dead on one (and they can only be replaced by a Via Verde "LOJA" !! A 45km drive just for a battery!!!


Thanks for the update Siobhan.
I will try the web site...........wish me luck 

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

Rob I didn't notice if your cars are registered here in Portugal or not.


----------



## canoeman

rob cars don't need to be registered here, on online application form you can enter details for non Portuguese registered vehicles, and also register more than one car but I can't see any information on how "box" is sent to you, or payment is made.


----------



## siobhanwf

I guess once that you have registerd and filled in the application form there will eb details of how to pay.
Short of setting up an account myself there is no way of working it out.

Once you have registered Rob perhaps you can let us know.

Where the application form asks for a NIF unless you have your Portuguese fiscal card I guess you can insert your passport number


----------



## canoeman

Have you looked at the costs on the CTT site for non Portuguese registered vehicles, Viaverde really is the one to opt for.
Yes a joining, purchase fee, but you only pay toll no added extras, well worth any hassle there might be in joining.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Rob I didn't notice if your cars are registered here in Portugal or not.


Hi Siobhan, ..........................No they are UK registered, we will be matriculating them in due course.
Hence the interest in the via verde.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

As i am going to the Via Verde Loja probably tomorrow now would you like me to ask about getting one for a UK reg car?
If you PM me the cars details reg chassis no abad both owbership name I might be able to get them for you.


----------



## canoeman

You'll need more than that, but robc might be able to use your address for units to be sent to, maybe activated on his behalf and forwarded.

Think the 2 problem areas are address to receive units too and a Portuguese Bank A/C as Multibanco access reguired to activate and UK cards can't access Multibanco system expect for withdrawals.

It's these questions that there is zero information on ViaVerde site


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> You'll need more than that, but robc might be able to use your address for units to be sent to, maybe activated on his behalf and forwarded.
> 
> Think the 2 problem areas are address to receive units too and a Portuguese Bank A/C as Multibanco access reguired to activate and UK cards can't access Multibanco system expect for withdrawals.
> 
> It's these questions that there is zero information on ViaVerde site




Rob lives not very far from me so I am sure we can sort thing out. Will see what tthey say at the Via Verde when I get there.
As he owns a home here he will ahve all the relevant "stuff" like fiscal numbers and bank account with multibanco access


----------



## canoeman

well he never mentioned that in that case it's relatively easy for him to do it online himself.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Rob lives not very far from me so I am sure we can sort thing out. Will see what tthey say at the Via Verde when I get there.
> As he owns a home here he will ahve all the relevant "stuff" like fiscal numbers and bank account with multibanco access


Hi Siobhan......you are 90% correct. 

I would appreciate you finding out for me with regard to the process for foreign registered cars, I do have all the relevant numbers and bank accounts for NIF and MultiBanco. 
What I don't currently have is a house to live in as it is still under construction!!!!!!

The 2 cars I wish to use when we come over both for holiday/construction visits and also once we relocate permanently over will be the 2 cars that we will be matriculating.
In an ideal world I would like to get 2 x Devices from a toll entity (Dispositivo de uma entidade de cobrança de Portagens - DECP) which I believe are available through Via Verde. My only issue is that the cars have to be registered on the website and yet the DECP does not recognise the car registrations........is this just a glitch or am I reading too many conspiracy theories at the moment!!!

I have been working through the Via Verde WebSite and now know how to register the cars & myself as well. I have yet to come to the screens that allow you to choose DECP etc.etc. so will report back in due course. However the previous screens allow the input of a Foreign Address, there is a drop down choice of about 6 Countries iirc.
I am guessing that the postal address will be the one inputted, if not our neighbours have said that we can get the boxes sent there and they will forward on to us in the UK.

I hope that makes sense.......................if I have missed something then please feel free to put me right.

As ever I am indebted to all you good people and your help

Rob


----------



## canoeman

ViaVerde is a specific " electronic box" that can be used on normal and SCUT toll roads, you don't choose the type of "box or payment", each box is registered to a specific vehicle number plate, so cannot be swapped from one car to another, but can be re-registered to another vehicle or plate if you sell or matriculate. You can also have multiple vehicles on 1 account.

The other advantages are that a car classed as a Class 2 for tolls is charged as a Class1, but not I think for SCUT, you can also register for "free or discounted" journeys for your local SCUT toll road.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> ViaVerde is a specific " electronic box" that can be used on normal and SCUT toll roads, you don't choose the type of "box or payment", each box is registered to a specific vehicle number plate, so cannot be swapped from one car to another, but can be re-registered to another vehicle or plate if you sell or matriculate. You can also have multiple vehicles on 1 account.
> 
> The other advantages are that a car classed as a Class 2 for tolls is charged as a Class1, but not I think for SCUT, you can also register for "free or discounted" journeys for your local SCUT toll road.


Thanks Canoeman...................so where do the 
Devices from a toll entity (Dispositivo de uma entidade de cobrança de Portagens - DECP) fit in to the scheme of things, is that part of CTT and if so, is that not duplication.

I guess that I am probably not the only one who gets a bit confused with all the various agencies seemingly involved in the same thing.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Yes it is confusing, but only because the CTT sell or hire all the devices, basically you can get devices from 2 sources

1. *ViaVerde*: VV box is a DECP. From ViaVerde online or VV shops, Post Offices, and one Car Concession, Algarve only. 
It is the most useful, because
a. it can be used on *ALL Toll Roads*
b. it charges Class2 as Class1 on Motorways, big saving on tolls
c. Direct Debit payment no stopping at Toll booths.
d. It can be used for Airport Parking, buying Petrol (useful out of hours) some McDonalds drive thru's, access to historic areas
e. Register for SCUT free travel and discounts
f. There is talk that it could be used across EU in near future.

Option2
DEM: From Post Offices, D/D payment but *only *for use on *SCUT Toll Roads*
DT: From Post Offices, Services stations. 
a. Can only be *Hired* for *SCUT Toll Roads only* can be paid by D/D but if* preloaded you lose any balance when returned*.
b. For Foreign plated vehicles only

There are also some options to register a Foreign vehicle with the Post Office CTT, but registration is difficult and costs are extortionate.

No I'm not on commission from ViaVerde


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Yes it is confusing, but only because the CTT sell or hire all the devices, basically you can get devices from 2 sources
> 
> 1. *ViaVerde*: VV box is a DECP. From ViaVerde online or VV shops, Post Offices, and one Car Concession, Algarve only.
> It is the most useful, because
> a. it can be used on *ALL Toll Roads*
> b. it charges Class2 as Class1 on Motorways, big saving on tolls
> c. Direct Debit payment no stopping at Toll booths.
> d. It can be used for Airport Parking, buying Petrol (useful out of hours) some McDonalds drive thru's, access to historic areas
> e. Register for SCUT free travel and discounts
> f. There is talk that it could be used across EU in near future.
> 
> Option2
> DEM: From Post Offices, D/D payment but *only *for use on *SCUT Toll Roads*
> DT: From Post Offices, Services stations.
> a. Can only be *Hired* for *SCUT Toll Roads only* can be paid by D/D but if* preloaded you lose any balance when returned*.
> b. For Foreign plated vehicles only
> 
> There are also some options to register a Foreign vehicle with the Post Office CTT, but registration is difficult and costs are extortionate.
> 
> No I'm not on commission from ViaVerde


Thanks Canoeman.

So VV it is for me then......................I will assume unless I hear to the contrary that I can register my UK plated cars and then subsequently convert the registration numbers once matriculated, rather than go through the whole registration process all over again.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Yes, once you have account you can then add, subtract vehicles, alter payment method etc


----------



## siobhanwf

Where your home is Rob you are more in need of the VIA VERDE device as the motorways that you will be using mainly A8, A15,A1 are all covered by the via verde device.


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Thanks Canoeman.
> 
> So VV it is for me then......................I will assume unless I hear to the contrary that I can register my UK plated cars and then subsequently convert the registration numbers once matriculated, rather than go through the whole registration process all over again.
> 
> Rob


Yes Rob. I have just bought a car here and all I had to do was change the registraion online. A UK reg SMART is at present going through matriculation but I have used the V V device from my old car. That too I changed online :clap2::clap2: and will change again once I have the Portuguese plates


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Yes Rob. I have just bought a car here and all I had to do was change the registraion online. A UK reg SMART is at present going through matriculation but I have used the V V device from my old car. That too I changed online :clap2::clap2: and will change again once I have the Portuguese plates


Hi Siobhan,
Thanks for the information, it is mainly the Via Verde that will be used regularly at the current time. The SCUT Gantries will really only come "in to play" in the event of getting a ferry back to UK. 

Things may change, as they say, "never is a long time"

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Or more roads become SCUT style electronic tolls!


----------



## Ghal

Drove along the A23 yesterday from Guarda to the A1 - glad to say no tolls being charged as yet. Plenty of gantries but all the signing telling drivers of the tolls are inactive. 
Don't quite understand why they need 3 gantries at each location - granted they seem to have a different electronic device on each gantry over each lane - but how is London able to get away with one camera over each lane for the congestion charge?
The A23 was pretty deserted as regards traffic so makes one wonder how long their payback period is for the initial investment of the gantries, camera's etc - not to mention the ongoing maintenance / IT processing charges. Just hope they didn't use a rose tinted calculator when calculating the ROI.


----------



## MrBife

There are three overhead devices in the system installed here in PT, a transmitter to interrogate the intelligent tag in the vehicle a receiver to pick up the data that comes back from the vehicle and then a camera to capture the number plate.

As well as the overhead devices there are further sensors at the sides measuring axle height and height of roof to determine which toll class the vehicle fits into. If the equipment decides the vehicle tag it is seeing is legitimate then it immediately begins the debit process from the associated bank account.

Its far and away more sophisticated than the London system in terms of technology.


----------



## Ghal

Thanks for the info, glad to learn something new each day. What does the system do if it detects a foreign registered vehicle without a transponder in the car or a car with a fake no. plate?


----------



## robc

Ghal said:


> Thanks for the info, glad to learn something new each day. What does the system do if it detects a foreign registered vehicle without a transponder in the car or a car with a fake no. plate?


Ahhhhh That's where the machine gun comes in


----------



## siobhanwf

Well did the trip to Carregado on the A1 this sfternoon. One device needed a replacement battery. The second was an admin error (quickly sorted by tapping a few keys!)
Neither cost a cent!
Plenty of new devices in stock.
they suggested the best way for a foreign registered car was to actually go to one of the "Lojas" with all necessary docs and it will be all set up for you Rob.

The one at Carregado is not too busy and there is a shopping mall right next door!!!!


----------



## canoeman

In theory the registered owner of the vehicle will receive a fine of 10x times toll value a minimum of €25, this is for each non paid toll, so a very hefty fine could happen.
Also fines escalate for non payment.

Will it or is it happening not sure, but beware Car Hire companies that have *not* made any provision for SCUT tolls payments or even informing customers, because *they are * charging customers substantial admin fees and toll fines for non payment.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> Well did the trip to Carregado on the A1 this sfternoon. One device needed a replacement battery. The second was an admin error (quickly sorted by tapping a few keys!)
> Neither cost a cent!
> Plenty of new devices in stock.
> they suggested the best way for a foreign registered car was to actually go to one of the "Lojas" with all necessary docs and it will be all set up for you Rob.
> 
> The one at Carregado is not too busy and there is a shopping mall right next door!!!!


Thanks Siobhan.......................I will have a crack at doing online ordering first, if that fails then I will take a trip up there next time I am over. 

I assume you mean the Campera outlet shopping centre?

I appreciate your help.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Try online, otherwise on your next trip you'd need to brave SCUTs with no box and the risk that the shop although has stock now might not when you want one.


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Thanks Siobhan.......................I will have a crack at doing online ordering first, if that fails then I will take a trip up there next time I am over.
> 
> I assume you mean the Campera outlet shopping centre?
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Rob


Yep that's the place. There is a nice little Chinese restaurant there.


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Thanks Siobhan.......................I will have a crack at doing online ordering first, if that fails then I will take a trip up there next time I am over.
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Rob



https://clientes.viaverde.pt/AdesaoServico/Intro.jsf 
but what I can't understand is that they need your car registration document to get the device if you go to the Loja...how do they cope with that online??
Another fly in the ointment ... Não são aceites apartados, *nem moradas fora do território nacional.* they dont accept addresses outside PORTUGal !! althought there is a country dropdown list!


----------



## canoeman

Yes ViaVerde is really quite stupid, they have a tremendous market potential, yet don't have any information on SCUTs, and although plenty of the sites that either regulate the roads or supply information state that ViaVerde can be registered and bought by foreign vehicle owners, yet VV site still doesn't give the information on how to do it online!

Generally any online application or registering for free SCUT usage has to be followed up with posted Hard Copies of relevant documents.
It is easier to do it at a VV shop or CTT but not much use if they more often than not don't have boxes or if your not in Portugal.
It's really no surprise Portugal has financial problems when faced with this unfortunatly fairly typical attitude from companies.


----------



## siobhanwf

Registration, as I said before, on CTT site is possible for prepayment

https://www.ctt.pt/femgu/app/open/c...tails-insert_model.jspx?redirect=/fecas/login

what happens after you register I am afraid is not known !


----------



## siobhanwf

Portal Tráfego is one useful link.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Scut toll roads identified:*

*THE MAIN TOLL ROADS WITH ELECTRONIC DEVICES ONLY AT PRESENT ARE:*
this means that there are no cabins and the passing of vehicles is detected by devices placed at the beginning of those highways.
The highways are identified at the beginning with: "Electronic toll only".Norte Litoral
- A28: Auto-estrada do Litoral Norte (Littoral North-highway - between Porto and Vilar de Mouros/Caminha) 

Grande Porto
- A4: Porto/Amarante-highway (between Matosinhos and Águas Santas)
- A41: Circular Regional exterior do Porto (Porto Regional Outer Circular)
- A42: Alfena-Lousada-highway

Centro
- A17: Littoral Center-highway (between Mira and Aveiro)
- A25: only on the intersections between Esgueira and Angeja (Aveiro-area)
- A29: Auto-estrada da Costa de Prata (Costa de Prata-highway - between Estarreja and Vila Nova de Gaia)


----------



## siobhanwf

*PREPAID CREDIT for scut motorways*

*This is only available for vehicles with a foreign license plate*)

If the period you are staying in Portugal does not justify the option of the Temporary device, one can opt for charging based on the registration of an image of the license plate in everyone of the electronic toll booths.

Before passing the highways on which the charging is exclusively electronic and through the CTT website, drivers (only after being registered on this site and being provided with login and password) can choose one of the following ways of paying:


- Make a prepayment valid for five days or up to the balance, to the value of €10 (plus administrative costs and joining fee) rechargeable at post offices, Payshop chain and Multibanco. The unused balance can be refunded, to a credit card, in accordance to the details given on registration.

- Make a prepayment for predefined journeys on specific days.
The payment is made through a valid credit card. The amount charged depends on the option chosen.
You can register here https://www.ctt.pt/femgu/app/open/c...tails-insert_model.jspx?redirect=/fecas/login
*ONLY IN PORTUGUESE*


----------



## canoeman

You left out A21 Ericeira to Malveira


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Try online, otherwise on your next trip you'd need to brave SCUTs with no box and the risk that the shop although has stock now might not when you want one.


Thanks Canoeman.........................I will go this route (pardon the pun).

Rob


----------



## Vicks

Siobhan
We tried this - managed to register but were unable to make any payment. However, it's fine for those of us familiar with Portugal but what about the occasional tourist? 
We actually went through 3 tolls north of Porto in a UK registered car so it will be interesting to see what happens.....
Vicks


----------



## siobhanwf

Vicks said:


> Siobhan
> We tried this - managed to register but were unable to make any payment. However, it's fine for those of us familiar with Portugal but what about the occasional tourist?
> We actually went through 3 tolls north of Porto in a UK registered car so it will be interesting to see what happens.....
> Vicks



Hi Vicks and welcome to the forum :clap2::clap2:

Hope you enjoy being among us.

This scut/viaverde thing is just becoming sooo complicated. I must admit I dont really see it happening in September.... but we'll wait and see.

Let us know if "they" follow you up  It would be good to know if the manage to catch up with you


----------



## canoeman

Think Vicks deserved a medal for actually registering on the CTT site, rarely seen such a badly designed, worded or translated site supposedly for Non Portuguse registering to pay tolls.

Really hope you don't receive any fines, as they'll be far in excess of SCUT toll


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Think Vicks deserved a medal for actually registering on the CTT site, rarely seen such a badly designed, worded or translated site supposedly for Non Portuguse registering to pay tolls.
> 
> Really hope you don't receive any fines, as they'll be far in excess of SCUT toll


Hear Hear.

It takes ages to find the actual form to join on the CTT site. (for those who might be still looking : 
https://www.ctt.pt/femgu/app/open/c...tails-insert_model.jspx?redirect=/fecas/login )

One of the main problems is that it is ALL in portuguese. So what are foreign registered cars to do?
Are they hoping that the massive fines will help fill the coffers?


----------



## canoeman

If you can make head or tail of it, there is an English version here, but you need to search and scroll each section to find the English translations or instructions. None of which helps in registration or paying.


CTT - Aderir


----------



## Vicks

Thank you, Canoeman!
I've registered but that's about it - I want to post pay but there doesn't seem to be a facility for doing so.
We actually spent a fortune on tolls from the Algarve to the north and will be really upset if we do receive a fine for a few miles with no real time payment facility. I should add that I only registered since we got back to the UK as, before we left, the facility was not working. Therefore, how could we prepay even if we wanted to? I certainly intend to challenge any fine that may appear. As I've said many times, I've no real objection to the tolls just to the restrictive methods of payment. I have some friends who were intending to drive back through Northern Portugal to Galicia but have decided not to until some sensible resolution is reached. So, they'll probably never visit Northern Portugal!


----------



## canoeman

Sorry to say that prior to this facility of registering with CTT and prepaying you should* not *have used a SCUT toll road without hiring a box, as you say it's not the toll but the ill thought out payment options for non Portuguese registered cars that is the problem.

Unfortunatley as you've found out there is *no* way for you to post pay, this option is *only available* to Portuguese registered cars. if you'd used A3 North instead of A28 you'd not have had problem, sympathies.


----------



## Vicks

Canoeman
Firstly, thanks everyone for the welcome.
I know we shouldn't but we were unable to register before we left UK, the facility simply wasn't working (and how many people are even likely to know of its existence?). There are no guidelines anywhere as to usage and restrictions so I think the rebellious bit of me thought it worth a challenge. We were travelling through Portugal as 'holidaymakers' on our way to Spain. If it had been similar to the London congestion charge, then we could simply have phoned and paid as that is in real time. As usual, Portugal is behind............ Actually, I'm not sure that many visitors would have a clue that they were on a portagem, it's really not that clear. 
I'm back over mid-September so may arrive just as the chaos is beginning in the Algarve!
Vicks


----------



## canoeman

My sympathies are with you, as a visitor yes signage is poor, information non existent, payment just about impossible but technology is far in advance of anything in the UK, not that that is any consolation.
I wouldn't agree that Portugal is behind, but payment options on these toll roads certainly ridiculus.

With fines that you could incur, I wouldn't treat it as a challenge, but opt for a ViaVerde box which although costs €25 to buy is far cheaper than any of the CTT prepay options


----------



## siobhanwf

*Useless information*

BUT did you know that between October and December 2010 250.000 Via Verde identifiers were sold!


----------



## canoeman

Which just confirms it's the way to go, at least they have some stock now


----------



## siobhanwf

By the way if you do need to fill out the V V application form 

https://clientes.viaverde.pt/AdesaoServico/Intro.jsf

you might like to know that *Número de Quadro* is the car's chassis number


----------

